# R.A.C vs S.T.A.R...Smack Talking Rednecks SmackDown



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok I have been watching these clubs pop up on the GON...
So here is another competition

WHO HAS THE MOST SMACK

R.A.C VS S.T.A.R..

Lets get it on....Keep it clean..The winner takes on DREAD..


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 3, 2008)

RAC has the smack.  It even rhymes.


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 3, 2008)

*re*

RAC is wack, and where is a STAR ? TEAM DREAD is the BEST so there you are!!!!   Come gitt sum!!!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 3, 2008)

*re*



slideri10 said:


> RAC is wack, and where is a STAR ? TEAM DREAD is the BEST so there you are!!!!   Come gitt sum!!!!!!!



What he said  what he said....you'll get ya feelins hurt if ya mess wit TEAM DREAD!!!!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 3, 2008)

bought you for what your worth,sold ya for what you thought your worth ,now we're rich.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 3, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> bought you for what your worth,sold ya for what you thought your worth ,now we're rich.



Can I borrow some money??


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 3, 2008)

Pimpin that RAC Baby every one else is just a worthless copy


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 3, 2008)

sure DMedd, anything for a fellow archer.but we have got to get together or something in Agusta.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not much on talking smack. I just put up or shut up. I tried to get BA to become one of us, he could help out with the smack down. Im sure hound dog can give ya'll some though.


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 3, 2008)

all in fun brother you know all of us now you know we ain't right.Mentally and fisically challenged.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I think its fun, I just cant come up with anything cool to say. Oh Alligood is a poet. He can definatly dish some smack.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 3, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> sure DMedd, anything for a fellow archer.but we have got to get together or something in Agusta.



I would love to brotha. Ole Alligood and Jersey GA Boy have my cell number. All we need now is Slider and Gunna 
and we'll tear that town apart.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive been know to tear up a town or two in my day! Helped tear columbus up last year! Maybe augusta will get tore up too!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 3, 2008)

As I sit in front of my keyboard, 
many thoughts run thru my head.
So much smackin' goin' on today, 
Is there anything left to be said???

The R.A.C. is tough, on this we can agree,
At Hilsman's, their home turf, they'll be tough to beat.
But what is that I see, shining thru the trees???
It is the S.T.A.R. shooters marchin in, lookin for fresh meat!!!

The R.A.C. won't easily give up, 
It's gonna be a rumble.
But when the S.T.A.R. arrows start pounding 12's,
R.A.C. can only sit, whine, cry and grumble!!

Then we have the Mighty D.R.E.A.D.,
coming North to challenge us all.
I hate for them to travel so far,
Just to take so mighty a fall!!!

So on and on we can go, smackin' all the day,
Waiting on another tourney, so we all can play.
And as the day draws closer, remember what I've said,
The R.A.C. means "Really Ain't Close"!!!
And the Mighty D.R.E.A.D., will just be D.E.A.D!!!

NUFF SAID!!! TEAM S.T.A.R. YA WANT SOME?? WE JUST LIKE A TURNIP PATCH, JUST JUMP THE FENCE AND COME GET YOU A MESS!!!! YA HEAH ME!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 3, 2008)

hmmm.... dang


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 3, 2008)

no he didn't. somebody has awoken the giant.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2008)

Pretty good poem there my friend
To bad its all just talk
But sinse your shooting from the baby stakes
I have to declare a "baulk"

Please come on up and join me
Move back to the little Red stake
T.J. man-ed up and done it
He has proven it wasn't a mistake

We all enjoy this garbage
And its all just for the fun
But at the end of the tournament
Their can only be the "True One"

He goes by the name Bootlegger
And his age is only 10
He can out shoot all us adults
Over and over again

Im proud to call him my son
And his brother Christopher too
Getting the youngsters to become involved
Thats all I want to do

The R.A.C. is growing
We are almost 20 strong
If you want to be with the winners
You know were where you belong.


----------



## Sharpsburglee (Apr 4, 2008)

*Amen Brother*

Glad to be a noob at this with my brother and friends. It's all about getting our youth involved and having fun. I won't be any competition for anybody "YET". But, I'm learning!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2008)

The key word is YET. With practice I expect great things from you.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2008)

Alligood, you know im messing. Don't go changing till after we have won the Top Gun competition. We need your skills.


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*here you go Alligood*

AS we stand at the stake and arrows start flyin'
Team DREADS foam critters will certainly start dyin'

With 12 after 12 and a 10 now and then we'll keep
poundin' till STAR and RAC concede us a win

We are all FRIENDS that can't be denied but when it comes to toeing the line TEAN DREAD leads the fight.

We all talk Smack and jaw back and forth but we're FRIENDS and FAMILY till the end thanks to the GOOD LORD!!

Alligood my friend and the rest of you smack talkers too
you are all good poets and try to write the truth. One thing I have seen is you are all misconceived, you know TEAM DREAD is the best and that you can believe.

So the rest of you smack talkers think to yourself and be true, you all know now you'll have to settle for #2.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2008)

*oh  oh  oh.....oooooOOOOOoooo  You*



badcompany said:


> Pretty good poem there my friend
> To bad its all just talk
> But sinse your shooting from the baby stakes
> I have to declare a "baulk"
> ...



You have it in ya....
There is a little smack in us all of us

Way to go Bad Company  3D and AliGood...

Will need to go back to the drawing board to compete with that one....

"Closet poet"  Yup  Yup..  thats what you are Loved it....

As the british say  "Carry On!"


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Ok boys, I opened the door, now I'm shutting it!*

The wanna be smackers have come out to play,
Tryin' to take my game.
I'm gonna  tell you here and now,
You all must be insane!!!

All your words of rhyme and verse, 
Your efforts are in vain,
It don't matter what you say,
It all comes out the same!!

We all know the Smack Talk King,
Has taken his Heavenly Rest.
All the junk that we can spout,
Will still be second best........

But the smackin' game continues,
And the Saturdays roll on.
The STAR, the RAC, the Mighty DREAD,
Will keep on bustin foam.

The final story will be told,
One hot muggy August day,
When down in Perry the final 3
MEGA shootdown, what a payday!!

So all you wanna be's can let it out,
If you wanna try my game.
But let me tell you here and now,
You all must be INSANE!!!!!

SEE YOU AT THE STAKE ON SATURDAY, BRING YOUR "A" GAME YA HEAH ME????? S.T.A.R SHOOTERS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Slammin the door*

Insane or mad,crazy or nuts it really doesn't matter
what you call us we'll still kick your butts.

Team DREAD is here forever to reamain and Team STAR and RAC will feel the pain, they'll stand and fight and be strong and true but when it's all said and done they'll still be #2.

We love talkin smack and jawin for sure,we love shooting against you guys and we'll keep coming back for more.Until the day  someone slams the door Team DREAD will be there with the highest score.

Once again I'll say the same Team DREAD is here forever to remain and Team STAR and RAC will fall in defeat and lay their bows at Team Dreads feet.

We love you guys and hope you feel the same but
 you will crumble and fold to Team DREADs archery domain.

We're not part of the MEGA that must be said 
but at least yall wont have to shoot against my boy DMEDD!

Team DREAD is few in numbers thats known, but size doesn't really matter, David took out Goliath with just one stone. We're here till the end yes thats true so Alligood I am now giving it back to you.

             GOD Bless you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 4, 2008)

*re*

Roses are red
Violets are blue
UH.....Uh.....
Nevermind.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 4, 2008)

Roses are red
violets are black
can't none of y'all
talk no smack


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm with you Dmedd my talent is shooting not poems  you.r boy is so talented it's not possible to be that good at both


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

David took out Goliath with just one stone. We're here till the end yes thats true so Alligood I am now giving it back to you.

             GOD Bless you all!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


Comparing yourselves to the giant killer, 
your breath you might as well save it.
Yes I shoot a raspberry color bow,
BUT, just FYI, my mama named me DAVID!!!!

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

hound dog said:


> Any one that shoots a pink bow can write poems and me be a little funny?
> 
> Just bring your A game Sat. BOY.



It's on like neckbone, you vertically challenged dude!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

Where's Vanill.......UH, EMINE.........UH, I mean BUTCH!! I know he is working on something!!!

Boy, ain't this fun!!!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think I can come up with another one. That first one drained me pretty bad. I concede to Alligood.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2008)

*Counting...."Standing 8 count?"*



badcompany said:


> I don't think I can come up with another one. That first one drained me pretty bad. I concede to Alligood.




1.....Come on you can do it, git up Boy
2.....Can you see my fingers?
3.....Where are you?
4.....What round is it?
5.....He is on one knee!
6...He is almost up...!

Stay tuned...
The "Non Smack Talking Guest Watchers" Looks on in amazement..
Can the rookie pull out and upset?


----------



## waits (Apr 4, 2008)

I can hear the talk
but don't see the walk
R.A.C. can aim for the S.T.A.R.'s
but might find us at the local bars
as Ole Jersey GA boy says Holla
he seems to always take your dolla
when Fatboy hits the mark 
R.A.C's chances get dark
R.A.C. has a little hound dog
to smell out the arrows that hit the log
talkin smack has never been my thing
God bless you, we miss you X-Ring.
Raspberry is back and we can smell the fear
R.A.C. will be singing "There is a tear in my beer"
When you see the S.T.A.R. shooters coming your way
you know R.A.C. has had a bad day!
To see our names look at the top
I have had enough so I'm gonna stop.


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re*

To the man whos mama named him David all this  smack you talk, you might as well save it.

We're here for the long haul, this is so true, Team STAR and RAC we're coming to get you.Team DREAD stands strong and forever firm, We can see yall now startin to squirm.

When the day is gone and the tourneys at end Team STAR and RAC will by now be given in. I can feel in my heart that yall have fought so hard but  to no avail cause Team Dread is still at large.

Alligood you're a noble opponent,that I can see but your smack talking doesn't compare to me. You try so hard  to hold me down but as a member of    Team DREAD I still wear the crown. 

Good to have competition and you do it well but I've got to go for now and shoot some more twelves. I hope you guys stand strong at the stake and hope your arrows fly straight because Team DREAD will take the win if yall make one mistake.

I love talkin smack, its my second game but shooting twelves and beating Team STAR is my claim to fame.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 4, 2008)

slideri10 said:


> To the man whos mama named him David all this  smack you talk, you might as well save it.
> 
> We're here for the long haul, this is so true, Team STAR and RAC we're coming to get you.Team DREAD stands strong and forever firm, We can see yall now startin to squirm.
> 
> ...



i dont even see team Dread on here


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2008)

Twas the night before Hilsmans, and all thru the house,
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse, (cause I done shot him!!)
Team DREAD was all nestled, all snug in their beds,
while visions of 12 rings, danced thru their heads.
Their bows were all cased, packed with good care
Hoping against hope that STAR wouldn't be there!

And I at my keyboard, the words start to fly, 
Poor ole Slider, I hate to make him cry!!
Slider has risen in defense of Team DREAD,
Too bad, so sad, he's plum out of his head!!

When out on the range, there arose such a clatter,
Ole Slider and Dmedd ran to see what was the matter!
There at the sign up, was the Mighty Team STAR,
OH NO! Said Dmedd,  and we have driven so far!

So here we stand at stake number one,
Let the games begin, it's all in good fun! 
Then from the shadows,Young Gunna steps out,
Slider starts to tremble, his mouth in a pout!

Then what to his wondering eyes should appear,
The man with the RASPBERRY bow draws near!
He listens and laughs at the jabs at his bow,
He's already proven that it ain't just for show!

Now fatboy, now waits, now jersey ga and son,
Team STAR won't stop til the battle is won.
The first target to the last their arrows fly true,
DREAD is wonderin' Now what do we do???

One wonders how long the smack goes on,
I can stay here from dusk til dawn!
Ole Slider, you're good, I'll give you your due, 
But once I'm started, your smack is all thru!!

Now off to your truck, back south you must go,
Totin' a whuppin' is tough, we all know!
But we heard you exclaim ere you drove out of sight
Team STAR is too tough, Ole' alligood was right!!!


THE GATE IS STILL OPEN, AND THE TURNIPS ARE READY, JUMP ON IN AND GET YOU A MESS!!! 


GOOD NIGHT, I GOTTA GET MY BEAUTY SLEEP, AND I NEED IT ALL!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 4, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Twas the night before Hilsmans, and all thru the house,
> Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse, (cause I done shot him!!)
> Team DREAD was all nestled, all snug in their beds,
> while visions of 12 rings, danced thru their heads.
> ...



  Dat boys done sniffed too much glue!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 4, 2008)

*re*

Man.....Augusta is going to be a hoot!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 4, 2008)

*re*



hound dog said:


> Or something else



I think that hatchet did some irreparable damage.


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 5, 2008)

*here we go again*

Once upon a time in a land not so far away
was a mighty archery team called DREAD
that loved to play

While sadened and frowned cause no competition
was nigh a team called Star stepped up and started
a fight.

The fight went on, for hours on end ,but to no avail for 
for team STAR cause DRAED walked away with the win.
Here's how it went from stake #1 as the first arrow flew
Alligood could tell there was nothing he could do

Ole Jersey Ga and Youn Gunna to ,were drug into this fight not knowing what to do.They looked at Alligood in complete disaray saying we cant compete with Team DREAD there is no way.

By target #10 Star knew this was  the end,a Giant hurdle with no hope in sight,no,not even the the bow of purple could help em outta this fight.

Youg Gunna was worried you could see it in his face, there was no way out or away from the misery in this place.Jersey Ga was crying, many tears were shed,by now he knows he cant compete with ole DMEDD.

The final target approached us,not much was said TEAM STAR was walking slowly, couldn't hold up their heads.
Alligood and Slider were the last to shoot, although the competition was fierce there was nothing Alligood could do

Alligood shot first at the buck rabbitt judged at 42,he needed one good shot thats all he knew.His arrow flew well and stuck in the 12,you could see his head starting to swell. Alligood knew he had done good, and with alot pride there he stood ,
until Slider stepped up and shot a ROBINHOOD.

The end was here and it was starting to show, you could see the tears in STARS eyes and they were starting to flow.
DMEDD stood up and said with a ton of pride,we'll see yall next time for we must begin our ride. We'll be counting your money and smileing all the way cause TEAM DREAD has Beaten TEAM STAR again today


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



hound dog said:


> And then team RAC jumped yall from behind and took all your money.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Sitting inside watching
it rain is killin me
How bout you


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

hound dog said:


> And then team RAC jumped yall from behind and took all your money.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2008)

*Here we go!*

I got on woodys just a week ago
to check out the ol smack talk show
And what did i hear that made my day
My ol buddy Dmedd was on his way

I was so glad to hear this was true
because i hadnt seen him in a few
And after that what do i see
Some dude name slider say hes comin for me

I thought at first man thats obserd
About da GUNNA he must aint heard
The spot was hilsmans the stage was set
He put up the challenge and i said bet

We went to the course shot one shot two
his score was thirteen mine was twenty two
Then came three and thats when he knew
He mighta bit off more than he can chew

After the last target i could hear him say 
"I aint had a 12 man all day"
The Gunna had once again made em see
That it was another day at the office for me

Sent him back south with head down
In a hurry to get out of town!

Walkin fast across the grass
Cause he didnt want aligood to point and laugh!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 5, 2008)

O Smack............. Yallz is to funny.......


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

*OK slider, you asked for it!!*

Ya'll try this one, to the tune of Charlie Daniels "The devil went down to Ga.!!!


Slider logged onto Woody's form, lookin' to steal my game,
He was in a bind, he was way behind, cause his smack it was so lame,
When he came across a young man,typing so fast his keyboard was hot,
Slider shot him a quick PM, said boy let me tell you what.

You talk a pretty good smack game boy, but give ole Slider his due,
I'll bet a little cash and a trophy of gold as to think I'm better'n you.

The boy said my name's Alligood and it might be a sin, 
But I'll take your bet and your gonna regret, cause I'm the best that's ever been!! 

Slider and DREAD opened up their cases and said "We'll start this show,
And wax flew from all their strings, as they limbered up their bows.
Dmedd drew his arrow across the rest and it gave an evil hiss,
Then the rest of DREAD took their turn, and it sounded something like this:

(NOW, at this point in the song, you hear the devil and his band playing. Substitute the sounds of DREAD as they take off from the first stake:
HOW FAR DID YOU SAY THAT WAS??? WHAT, ANOTHER 8, YOU MUST BE CRAZY!!! A STINKING 5??? WHO SET THIS STUPID TARGET!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE I SHOT THAT HOT!!! STUPID RABBIT TARGET, TY MUST BE OUT OF HIS MIND!!! 
OK, PEEPS, GET THE PICTURE, USE YOUR IMAGINATION!!!)

When DREAD had finished, Alligood said,  "Ya'll are pretty good ole sons,
But set down by that deer right there and we'll show you how it's done!!!

Fire from that purple bow, RUN BOYS RUN!!!
STAR's in the house let's have some fun!!
My arrow's in the 12 ring kicking yours out
Poor Team DREAD can only sit and pout!!

NOW, SUBSTITUE JOHNNY'S FIDDLE PLAYING WITH THE FOLLOWING: GOOD SHOT FATBOY, ANOTHER 12!! YA HEAH ME, THAT SHOT'S MONEY!!! WAITS IS ON TODAY, 6 UP AT THE HALFWAY POINT!! ALLIGOOD IS SMOKIN'EM, OLE RASPBERRY IS ON FIRE!! OK, GET THE PICTURE???


Slider and DREAD dropped their heads cause they knew that they'd been beat, 
They laid the cash and trophy of gold on the ground at STARS feet.

Alligood said" Just come on back if you ever wanna try again,
We done told ya'll once ya'll son of a guns, we're the best that's ever been!!

Now Slider, it's raining, can't shoot, I got all day. Give it your best shot, but second is the best you'll do!!!
Shoot'em straight!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

young gunna said:


> I got on woodys just a week ago
> to check out the ol smack talk show
> And what did i hear that made my day
> My ol buddy Dmedd was on his way
> ...



I hear you Gunna, you gonna be the first REDNECK ARCHERY BROTHA!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Ok Ok now it's my turn
So ya'll pull up a seat
And listen and learn

I shoot from the white stake
And you know this is true
So until you toe it with me
I'm not listening to you

I'm thinking about joining M.E.G.A.
Even though there's only four more
That doesn't matter because I
Won't have to drop a score

All you Smackers take my advice
You better practice hard
Because DMedd doesn't play nice

I came to Hilsman's and shot with the Gunna
I had a blast 
It couldn't have been funna

Open B shooters practice hard
Because DMedd shoots everyday
In his back yard

If I join M.E.G.A.
It looks to be in the cards
Go ahead and tell Miss Ginger
TO ORDER DMEDD AN EXTRA LARGE!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Ok Ok now it's my turn
> So ya'll pull up a seat
> And listen and learn
> 
> ...



Nice shot, but try again!!!


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Young gunna that's good, that I must say but when we stand at the stake again Slider will have the payday

Maybe again before Augusta,we'll see but regardless of the time, Slider will dominate class C. Can't wait till the day that I get my chance again to send Young Gunna packin and whipe away that silly grin.

He is a noble opponent, yes that is true but with his shooting ability his scores never come through. Young Gunna tries real hard, he barks and yells but sad so sad, Sliders arrows are the only ones in the12.

As we stand at the target pulling and scoring we here a comotion and turn to see what is on going.As Young Gunna looks on and sees that his Mathews  is gone he hangs his head and sighs and sees  Sliders Bowtech now stands all alone.

AS Young Gunna looks on wjth his chin on the floor, he knows its over for his Mathews wants no more. The beating was awful,Young Gunna began to beg but Slider sent him away with his tail btween his legs.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> Nice shot, but try again!!!



Whaaaaat?


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 5, 2008)

oh slider oh slider, your arrow started to vear, we can tell how you shoot your full of fear.you and Dmedd can shoot we can tell but shooting against star will make your eyes dwell.you can shoot 12's all day long but from the blues them 14's are mighty strong.It's all in good fun if you don't beleive that ask the locals they know where it's at.On sat. morning at the top we must go just hang around Slider we fixin to put on a show.Oh hounddog is pretty tough,but when ole rasberry shows up it's about to get rough.Oh slider shoots good but can't get out of the gate,especially when he looks up and see's old Waits.finally hounddog arises from the spanking he took,fatboy shows up he ain't off the hook.he has a faint dark look to his eyes as old fatboy's score starts to rise.oh jersey boy he and his son,there here to kick butt just for fun.If you plan to win ashoot plan for the day,team star is here to stay.team Dredd your butt is draggin,but the boys from team star done fell off the wagon.It's nothing new talking smack for us, because we use to ride the short bus.Sad but true for the people we know, but hey i got to go.Rac your safe today its raining outside and we can't go play.scared for sure you'll be up allnight,team star will be celebrating drinking budlight.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



Matt Sowell said:


> i dont even see team Dread on here



I guess we had better leave then huh??

You're looking too far down the winner's list.
We're at the top!!











JK buddy....It's all in fun!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

dmedd said:


> I guess we had better leave then huh??
> 
> You're looking too far down the winner's list.
> We're at the top!!
> ...


He's still young, he'll learn in time!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*...Putting em down for the Count....*



BlackArcher said:


> 1.....Come on you can do it, git up Boy
> 2.....Can you see my fingers?
> 3.....Where are you?
> 4.....What round is it?
> ...


7..He is Up.. But he can't go on....


Who is leading Lets get some feed back   

Now Enters a new challenger. 
Did  Gunna take out Slider...?
Which Team is Leading...
Stay tuned...

I should have added a poll...I am going to pm Jim Thompson
and see if he could assist.....Jim You listening...


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Ho Ho Ho...I had to go
I had to get the power back on 
For the folks ya know

Hey Hey Hey....now I'm here to stay
Unless another thunderstorm
Comes my way.

So grab you some popcorn
And sit right back
Come on boys 
Let's talk some
S...M...A...C...K


----------



## countrytime (Apr 5, 2008)

Ya'll aint right but who is...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 7..He is Up.. But he can't go on....
> 
> 
> Who is leading Lets get some feed back
> ...



Ain't no body gonna top "The night before Hilsmans" and "Slider logged onto Woody's forum....." YA HEAH ME!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 5, 2008)

slideri10 said:


> Once upon a time in a land not so far away
> was a mighty archery team called DREAD
> that loved to play
> 
> ...



you spelled your own team name wrong


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Matt, I cant spell but .Thanks for pointing that out.
Alligood, I must admitt "The Night Before Hillsman" will forever be a classic, although I don't want you to get the impression that I am concedeing to you. There will be more to come...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

slideri10 said:


> Matt, I cant spell but .Thanks for pointing that out.
> Alligood, I must admitt "The Night Before Hillsman" will forever be a classic, although I don't want you to get the impression that I am concedeing to you. There will be more to come...



You can wake up now!! The dream is over!!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 5, 2008)

One Bowtech Allegiance=800$ 
1 Dozen Fatboys 160$
1sureloc Sight 500$
Watching Team Rac And Team Dread Leave With Their Lips Poked Out And Wallets Empty-----priceless!
Holla!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



jersey ga boy said:


> One Bowtech Allegiance=800$
> 1 Dozen Fatboys 160$
> 1sureloc Sight 500$
> Watching Team Rac And Team Dread Leave With Their Lips Poked Out And Wallets Empty-----priceless!
> Holla!!!!!!!!



Now who's dreaming???


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 5, 2008)

slideri10 said:


> Matt, I cant spell but .Thanks for pointing that out.
> Alligood, I must admitt "The Night Before Hillsman" will forever be a classic, although I don't want you to get the impression that I am concedeing to you. There will be more to come...



No porblem


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> One Bowtech Allegiance=800$
> 1 Dozen Fatboys 160$
> 1sureloc Sight 500$
> Watching Team Rac And Team Dread Leave With Their Lips Poked Out And Wallets Empty-----priceless!
> Holla!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 5, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> One Bowtech Allegiance=800$
> 1 Dozen Fatboys 160$
> 1sureloc Sight 500$
> Watching Team Rac And Team Dread Leave With Their Lips Poked Out And Wallets Empty-----priceless!
> Holla!!!!!!!!



what about the stabilizer??


----------



## waits (Apr 5, 2008)

R.A.C. v/s S.T.A.R. is what the thread reads
it seems as R.A.C. is down on both knees
what is this other noise that I hear
team DREAD is coming in load and clear
Slider and Dmedd whats to Dread
sounds like Gunna put that to bed
Dmedd you shoot from the white and man that's GREAT
but don't rush me to you buddy that's a mistake
A.S.A. said boy move back your just to good
moved to the reds and won so I understood
the white is next and it's not far to reach
school will be in next year I will be glad to teach.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 5, 2008)

When you go to "Hills"man 
You better bring your "skills", man!
STAR archery team will be out in full force waiting to take your dolla.
All you can do is sit back and holla!
Alligood,Fatboy, Waits, Jersey Ga Boy, and the little Jersey GA boys are always up for some foam killing ---
Except when they are at the Waffle House getting their filling.
Come on down to the next shoot
But be sure and bring your loot!
We will be glad to put it in our wallets while your dreams of being number 1 are being flushed down the toilet!
RAC and Team Dredd came, hoping to put Team Star to bed.
They must have fell and bumped their head.
Saturdays shoot has been delayed because of the rain,
Giving you more time to deal with the pain!
Don't worry, there is always Sunday 
To get your money!
As Little Jersey Boy says  "Its on like chicken bone!"
Holla!!!!
I got your dolla!!



By the way--
Stabilizer $200
Smack Talking--- Priceless


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 5, 2008)

looks like team RAC has conceeded,
the team dread is really needed.
those bowtech shoot really good i've had one myself,
now half the season mine is on the shelf.
bow in hand they feel really neat,
they just can't compare to my proelite.
team dread drive all the way north to put up a fight,
we could have saved them half a night.
they fought impressively but took a lickin,
we're on the way we're eatin chickin.
if you would have won you could have been fed,
the biggest loser was team dread.
walked the course around we go,
20 targets later star's atop you know.
that fat cat in the hat he shoots really well,
that proelite shoots like ?
to be a star you have to be the best,
our moto is the heck with the rest.
good night to all, to all a good night,
to bad team dread couldn't put up a fight.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Apr 5, 2008)

I here ya fatboy just go ahead and add SteadyHoty12's to them ol S.T.A.R shooters!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

All these wannabe's.....................will they ever learn?????


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Dmedd could u tell slider that I shoot a BOWTECH! The testarosta Constitution i beat him with at hilsmans!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



waits said:


> R.A.C. v/s S.T.A.R. is what the thread reads
> it seems as R.A.C. is down on both knees
> what is this other noise that I hear
> team DREAD is coming in load and clear
> ...




Tisk tisk tisk Mr. Waits
Trying to toe up with DMedd
Now that's a mistake

When asked to move up
That's all you can do
I fully understand
It happened to me too

All this smack 
Seems to be the rage
But don't be mistaken
Dmedd is no stranger
To the ASA stage

Open C at the World
Hunter at the World
Now Gville in 08
That my friend is why I now 
Shoot from....the white stake

I've heard how you shoot
And I'm giving you your due
Come on up brother
I would love to shoot with you

God Bless


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Hey Dmedd could u tell slider that I shoot a BOWTECH! The testarosta Constitution i beat him with at hilsmans!




I will tell him tomorrow!
It's amazing how many great shooters shoot a Constitution!
Coincidence???......I think not!!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2008)

Naw man! It aint no coincidence! We runnin this Maaaaan!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 5, 2008)

I just don't know if Agusta is gonna handle all these hired guns.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> I just don't know if Agusta is gonna handle all these hired guns.



It could get veeeeery  i n t e r e s t i n g!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 5, 2008)

*re*

Ya'll ain't takin none of this nonsense seriously are ya??
It's all in fun and kind of addictive.
I haven't quit my day job yet.
Ain't none of us gettin paid.

Long live the brotherhood of the smack!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 5, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Ya'll ain't takin none of this nonsense seriously are ya??
> It's all in fun and kind of addictive.
> I haven't quit my day job yet.
> Ain't none of us gettin paid.
> ...



Right on brother!! If I could get paid for running my mouth, I'd retire us all!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey fellas we need to go down to the south and shoot on their turf one sat! Thats only fair!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 6, 2008)

*new turf*



young gunna said:


> Hey fellas we need to go down to the south and shoot on their turf one sat! Thats only fair!


speaking on behalf of  the whole star team
we would love to shoot some new turf just need to know  when & where also need to know what works best on those south ga GNATS [ya hear me] HOLLA!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 6, 2008)

*re*



jersey ga boy said:


> speaking on behalf of  the whole star team
> we would love to shoot some new turf just need to know  when & where also need to know what works best on those south ga GNATS [ya hear me] HOLLA!



Man...we would love to have ya'll come shoot wit us. I'll do some checking and find a date that works best for everybody.

Bring plenty of OFF spray.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 6, 2008)

*re*



hound dog said:


> Maybe RAC can come too?



RAC is definitely invited to any party Team Dread has.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 6, 2008)

After the score I turned in today, I wont be showing my face in public for a while.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 6, 2008)

badcompany said:


> After the score I turned in today, I wont be showing my face in public for a while.



Me and you  both buddy, seems I can talk the talk, but after today, I can't even limp, much less walk the walk!!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 6, 2008)

naw dmedd ain't none of us boys serious about nothing.I'm just a redneck deerhunter having a blast.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 7, 2008)

10-4 fatboy but ill take my 185-7 on a tough course oh  yeah thats from the white stake [ya hear me] holla!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 7, 2008)

*BEST SMACK POEM Competition at the M.E.G.A Triple Crown Championship..*

BEST SMACK POEM Competition at the M.E.G.A Triple Crown Championship.

Ok You Smack Talkers.  We have seen what you can do when the pressure is on. M.E.G.A would like to know which archer is the best smack talker of you all.  Put your skills to good use.  Log On to www.megatriplecrown.com and list you best 6 Verse Smack Poem.  Remember Keep it Clean. Give it a title. Sign it at the bottom

You have been officially challenged…Oh Yeah! there will be prizes for the winners See www.megatriplecrown  For details. Contest starts Wednesday 4-10- 08. awards will be given away at the mega triple crown in august at the perry buckarama august 16th-17th. Log on and post your best and vote for the rest. Your votes will decide who is the overall winner.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 7, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> naw dmedd ain't none of us boys serious about nothing.I'm just a redneck deerhunter having a blast.



I resemble that remark!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah brother nice one you are holding there, me and old splittoe got a date around Sept.catcha soon bud.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 8, 2008)

fat boy?when you said split toe my mind was in the gutter my bad.
straight out of jersey ga home of the corndog [ya hear me ]holla!


----------



## fatboy BA (Apr 8, 2008)

corndogs & splittoes huh? what we going to do with you? Just say it ain't so.


----------



## BigC11 (Apr 9, 2008)

Say it Aint So!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 11, 2008)

*And the winner is...PM me by Sunday 8pm*

It is Over..Go Vote


----------

